# Prepper Family Software



## USMCBuckner (Nov 17, 2012)

Hello, all.

My name is Mike. I am a software developer and a prepper. I have been looking around for a while and I have found that what little software is available that is geared towards preppers, seems to be lacking a bit.

I have stopped all current projects and I am going to entirely devote my time to developing a suite of software for the prepper family.

I am thinking of software for preparing for SHTF, use during SHTF (Security & Intelligence, Barter/Trade/Retail, Resource Management, Medical, etc.) and during and post-rebuild.

So, I have a question for everyone: Assuming that the price would always be within affordable limits, and there are no limits, what features would you like to see in this software suite?

Note: For the time being, this suite will only be available for the Windows platform. If it is popular enough, I may port it to other operating systems in the future.


----------



## Wolvee (Nov 8, 2012)

Why start with Windows? Microsoft and Apple are part of the problem. Why not start with Linux? I understand that people would first need to get on board, freeing themselves of prying eyes and the restrictions of them. There are tons of Distros that are not only free (releasing them from the cost of bloated & overpriced software) but are Opensource and are the most secure.


----------



## USMCBuckner (Nov 17, 2012)

Wolvee said:


> Why start with Windows? Microsoft and Apple are part of the problem. Why not start with Linux? I understand that people would first need to get on board, freeing themselves of prying eyes and the restrictions of them. There are tons of Distros that are not only free (releasing them from the cost of bloated & overpriced software) but are Opensource and are the most secure.


I start with Windows because I develop for Windows. I have been for 22 years now. I do not care for Apple or Linux systems. I've used many different linux distributions, and hated every single one of them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

For me a legal pad and pencil has done nicely for 30 years.
It is my opinion that if there is a shtf you will find that computer useless, For one reason or another. 
Anything i want to keep secure is on a computer not connected to the interweb. 
No storage devise gets plugged into it and then a web connected unit.
Any how to info, i have is on paper or in books for the things i do not know.
The feds have a law forcing companies like motorola to give them the keys to any encryption they sell.
Even pgp had to submit or face espionage charges.
So anyone out there that thinks your encrypted files or messages are safe are in for a big surprise.


----------



## USMCBuckner (Nov 17, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> For me a legal pad and pencil has done nicely for 30 years.
> It is my opinion that if there is a shtf you will find that computer useless, For one reason or another.
> Anything i want to keep secure is on a computer not connected to the interweb.
> No storage devise gets plugged into it and then a web connected unit.
> ...


This is very true. Many people have different thoughts on what SHTF will be like, and there is just no way to know until we're living it. Computer's may very well be useless. However, for pre-SHTF planning, I believe that they are crucial, especially if planning for large groups. I have long been telling people not to use standard encryption methods if your purpose is to protect your data from the government (but they do work well in protecting it from jim-bob down the street). I believe that the only way to keep digital information safe from government prying would be to develop your own encryption methods for private use and not employ them until SHTF (or just not have digital information to start with).


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I only use Apple so that is a no brainer for me.


----------



## The Punisher (Nov 16, 2012)

Windows here


----------



## Retronatrix (Nov 14, 2012)

Agreed, socom. That's why the pantry/stockroom list I have is a printout from the computer. I print two copies, keep one set in a three ring binder and the other set in a fireproof lockbox we have for important papers.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

retronatrix said:


> agreed, socom. That's why the pantry/stockroom list i have is a printout from the computer. I print two copies, keep one set in a three ring binder and the other set in a fireproof lockbox we have for important papers.


basically i am the same way.
All stores have an inventory list in the stores area of containment, and a master list in safe. 
I only keep electronic archival data on cd's. 
They are emp proof. They are in a fire safe. 
If there is an emp strike most likely will be nothing to read them or the power to run either. 
My fall-back is i am prepped for a none electric living.
Even though i have generators, they are, i consider, a transitional item.


----------



## Wolvee (Nov 8, 2012)

Free yourselves from Microsoft and Apple people, they are just as evil as any tyrannical government.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

It may be useful in preparing for a SHTF scenario. Once that happens, I wouldn't want to rely on any computer or other electrically powered device for important stuff.


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

My two cents.... this software should be for prepping... and transition into a SHTF situaion. I.e., if you use it to track caches, maps to BOLS, back routes, Key locations to pick up supplies, etc. So... it would work best if it had an associated app that would work on a phone or tablet... Since a BOB can handle those... but most likely will NOT have a laptop.


----------



## USMCBuckner (Nov 17, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> My two cents.... this software should be for prepping... and transition into a SHTF situaion. I.e., if you use it to track caches, maps to BOLS, back routes, Key locations to pick up supplies, etc. So... it would work best if it had an associated app that would work on a phone or tablet... Since a BOB can handle those... but most likely will NOT have a laptop.


While the initial release won't, I do intend on having both apps for smartphones and a light version that will be easily supported by tablets or palm-tops. The software will also help you keep up with print dates for maps, plans, data, etc. vs. updates, so you can ensure that you always have a hard copy of your latest information, without having to reprint it all every time. For example, if the printed data is a multi-page report and the information only changed on page 12, it will let you know so you only have to print the changes.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Wolvee said:


> Free yourselves from Microsoft and Apple people, they are just as evil as any tyrannical government.


What kind of confuser would I need to start with linux? My 2007 Toshiba with Vista is getting old and may go at any time

I see the light , finally. If you do your prep plans on Microsoft or even Apple,"They" will know where to come and get you in the SHTF event.

Anyone that is in the know of confuser systems should know that and if they don't they shouldn't be trusted.

If they know the software giants are tracking you, it goes without saying that they are part of the evil system.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> basically i am the same way.
> All stores have an inventory list in the stores area of containment, and a master list in safe.
> I only keep electronic archival data on cd's.
> They are emp proof. They are in a fire safe.
> ...


Forgive me, but I'm not that smart about computer operating systems, but even I know that whatever you print out is stored on your harddrive and is accessibile by MicroSoft hackers and the gubbermint, and to some extent Apple. Print the sheets out, then write in the blanks by hand.


----------



## Wolvee (Nov 8, 2012)

double tap


----------



## Wolvee (Nov 8, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> What kind of confuser would I need to start with linux? My 2007 Toshiba with Vista is getting old and may go at any time
> 
> I see the light , finally. If you do your prep plans on Microsoft or even Apple,"They" will know where to come and get you in the SHTF event.
> 
> ...


ANY PC new or old will work well usually. One of my PC's is 7 years old and runs almost as fast as my newest with a quad core. Linux has a way of bring back to life old PC's because it doesn't use as many resources and it has a lighter footprint because there is no bloatware.

Any newer Distro of MINT or UBUNTU are great to learn on. The are dozens of linux Distributions out there but I think those two are the best well rounded for new users. I still prefer Ubuntu of all the others.

I will warn you though, it wont be without it's own learning curve. I suggest starting out with putting the OS on a thumb drive and work from there for a while. That way you don't loose your patience. I dropped Linux a few times before finally jumping in with both feet.

OP, I'm sorry to derail your thread.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

aquahull said:


> forgive me, but i'm not that smart about computer operating systems, but even i know that whatever you print out is stored on your harddrive and is accessibile by microsoft hackers and the gubbermint, and to some extent apple. Print the sheets out, then write in the blanks by hand.


see post 4 on this thread. 
I specified that the computer that contains all the data is not connected to the interweb.
No thumb drive is used for data transfer, thereby eliminating any compromise of it.
It remains completely isolated.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> see post 4 on this thread.
> I specified that the computer that contains all the data is not connected to the interweb.
> No thumb drive is used for data transfer, thereby eliminating any compromise of it.
> It remains completely isolated.


As long as an electrical cord is hooked up to it you are vulnerable.

The only way to avoid the hard drive peeking would be to run a laptop on a charged battery, or your PC on a genny.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

aquahull said:


> as long as an electrical cord is hooked up to it you are vulnerable.
> 
> The only way to avoid the hard drive peeking would be to run a laptop on a charged battery, or your pc on a genny.


to the best of my knowledge, they have not developed a carrier current system to go through a step down transformer.


----------



## Wolvee (Nov 8, 2012)

There are Distros for Linux that specifically are designed for absolute security and you're have the option to run them on thumb drives or if you want even more security that will run from a live CD. Running the CD and disallowing memory storage has no written data that can be recovered.

The problem with these types of things is depending on your hardware you may have to configure your wireless every time you run them. (If you choose to use wireless at all.) 

I don't suggest these for everyday use. I've used them when surfing the web at my University and sniffing.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

OK, you got that part covered.


----------



## Reathe (Nov 17, 2012)

what are your thoughts on a ballpark price point for the app of pc software?


----------



## USMCBuckner (Nov 17, 2012)

Reathe said:


> what are your thoughts on a ballpark price point for the app of pc software?


As this will be a very large and complex software suite when it is finished, with many applications, add-on modules for many of those applications and pre-built data packages available, I was thinking of offering the suite in Basic, Advanced, Premium and Extreme Editions, each with pre-configured options. Each of those editions can be customized to the customer's specific needs. Without having the completed package, I am just guessing, but I would think that for the Basic Edition without any add-ons or pre-built databases, the price would likely be in the $60 area and the Extreme Edition without add-ons or pre-built databases, in the $200 area.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

Why not make a basic bare bones entry level package available at little or no charge. Seeing how there are many here that focus on food preservation and storage, living check to check and would never utilize the software. And just as many that have their plan in place with no hint of software or compllicated devices. If you are going to offer something, keep it simple. Otherwise its just another fishing lure like the "banjo-minnow" that catches more fishermen than fish. If its any good, you'll sell its with all the bells and whistles. Remember its all about redundancy whether its a laptop or smartphone it too will fail, then what?

jmho,

punch


----------



## Dairel (Nov 12, 2012)

$60 to $200 sounds good, besure and let us know as it progressives and when it is done.


----------



## USMCBuckner (Nov 17, 2012)

I have decided not to sell the software in packages, but instead to sell each piece individually. This will make it easier on customers who only want certain components, not requiring data from or interaction with any other component to function properly. The prices for each will be set according to complexity and usefulness.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd like to see a simple farming/survival PC *game*, I've been looking for one without success for years, there are a number around but they're not so hot, so there's a definite gap in the market


----------



## bigdadvrod (Feb 9, 2013)

well there ya go bub....99% of computers use windows or iOS. I wouldnt use linux for anything.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Wolvee said:


> Why start with Windows? Microsoft and Apple are part of the problem. Why not start with Linux? I understand that people would first need to get on board, freeing themselves of prying eyes and the restrictions of them. There are tons of Distros that are not only free (releasing them from the cost of bloated & overpriced software) but are Opensource and are the most secure.


Why use windows? probably because it is the most widely used platform. yes, she could use linux, but how many people out there use it? out of the 47 people using it, how many are preppers? for me, I just have a spreadsheet setup with my prep stuff on it. No need for an app.


----------



## Wquon (May 9, 2013)

map reading, travel by stars, lists/ inventory sheets for food & gear, medical, refrences, gardening, herbs & uses, bushcraft skills, tactics, some common words & phrases in various languages, storage ideas, common ammunition specs, guide to radios HAM & others, cooking from your surroundings, major mines for useful things of America, constitution & bill of right.
i hope some of this helps


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Apps to add

Gardening
Saving seeds
Hydroponics
Fruit trees and pruning
Fish farms
Small farm livestock
Raising grains, harvesting and storing

Guns
Reloading basics
Sighting in and accurizing a gun
How to make gun powder
Gun smithing

Hunting
Tracks and scat
Butchering and preserving
Solar dehydrator
How to party hunt (driving)

Solar
Building a solar system from scratch
Hydro power
Wind power
Solar calculator, figure your consumption
Solar water heaters, room heaters, dehydrators

Food
Calorie counter, nutritional info on all foods
How to can, smoke, dehydrate and root cellar foods
Wild edible foods
Cannibalism, friend or foe
How to wok your dog, cooking the unthinkable
Would you like insects on that?
How to purify water anywhere with almost nothing

Barter
Gold and silver coin guide, how to spot fakes and convert currency 
Barter items to store
Economics
How to negotiate

Medical
Drugs and what they do
Where there is no doctor
Where there is no dentist
Herbal remedies

I'm getting bored but you get the picture.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Not to rain on the OP's parade, but unless I'm missing something, this software is redundant and unnecessary, in my humble opinion.

Free software such as Calibre allows you to keyword, store, and search your electronic library, no matter how extensive. The problem, at least as I see it, isn't in software, it's in the data collection. All of the current information is available, but protected under existing copyright laws. Preppers need detailed, step by step information they can use, not short, encyclopedia-type articles lacking in depth of coverage.

From a business perspective, you are looking at spending tens of thousands of hours populating a database that basically already exists and writing software (which is freely available now) to retrieve it. The prepper community is a niche market, you will probably never even come close to recouping your costs, let alone show a profit. I won't even get into possible liability issues.

I'm not trying to be rude or disrespectful. If you are determined to do it, by all means do so. I wish you the best of luck and hope you prove me wrong.

One last suggestion: write up a business plan and take it to your local SBA or SCORE office. See if you can get someone to review it, which they would do at no cost, and listen to what they say.


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

I am with Linux open source software you can customize security settings yourself.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

With Linux you can also get all your software for free. I have many pieces for medical, engineering and drafting in addition to the standard word processing, spread sheeting and database software. The problem that I have is that when I complete a project I print it out so I have hard copies of what I have done - I am running out of space for all the information. I have entire book cases full of 3 ring binders and file cabinets full of information. I keep DVDs and CDs of the same information but I have concerns about having the ability to use that data in a different time. I do have a 12 volt player and an LED screen that will run on 12 volts but they have to be kept in special storage to be kept in working order. No telling what the future will bring so keep your hard copies too!


----------



## blacksmith (Aug 2, 2014)

Personally, for me, as a 20+ yr veteran of the IT industry as a Sys/Netadmin and IT Mangler, for this purpose, I will use Linux. I will acquire 3 or 4 old XP laptops, probably Dell D630 and make them identical configurations and OS Installs. I will use multiple USB drives to keep data synced and backedup. Two of the machines will go into separate 20mm ammo cans inside the steel drums with my comms gear inside steel shipping containers that I use for storage and are half buried at two different locations. I already test my generator and other equipment in storage once a month. Exchanging a 64GB flash drive while in the container is a no brainer for me.

But all of that is my opinion. YMWV.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

A legal pad and a pencil will do what needs to be done.
OPSEC


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am taking one of my desktop computers and installing it on an EMP protected line in my shop and mounting it in an HEMP protected cabinet. It will only allow me the use of the software and information that I have on it or on CD or DVD ROMs but I might find some of it useful if I decide to use any electrical power after a SHTF scenerio.


----------

